# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  автоматическая подписка на темы

## Gandharvika dd JPS

Отключите, пожалуйста, опцию автоматической подписки на темы, в которых участвуешь. После каждого сообщения приходится вручную отписываться от сообщений на имейл.

----------


## Яшода д д

Вы можете отключить сами.В кабинете - отслеживание сообщений... :smilies:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Всё отключено, а сообщения приходят

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Всё отключено, а сообщения приходят


Отключил в Вашем профиле.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Благодарю Вас

----------

